
Patent Wars Aren’t About Destroying the Enemy, They’re About the Loot - sound
http://www.nytimes.com/external/gigaom/2010/05/13/13gigaom-patent-wars-arent-about-destroying-the-enemy-they-62498.html
======
plesn
The question I'm asking myself: will this system crumble under it's own cost?
If looting is made easier than producing that will happen at some point.

